# Sea Bass



## lucy123 (Nov 11, 2011)

I have some sea bass to cook for tea - trying to be nice and healthy and low gi - so any ideas how to cook it to make it nice and tasty and what to serve it with. My tea has to be quite low in calories - about 250 so maybe just a salad?

I had sea bream at a thai restaurant the other week and it had a kind of crispy coating on it - it was delicious - if anyone has any ideas how to make that for a special occasion too - it would be good


----------



## Northerner (Nov 11, 2011)

Sorry Lucy, I have no idea when it comes to cooking fish - giving this a bump in case anyone has missed it!


----------



## cherrypie (Nov 11, 2011)

I tried this recipe Lucy and it was a hit with everyone.

Sea Bass with Ginger, Chilli and Spring Onion.
http://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/3366/sea-bass-with-sizzled-ginger-chilli-and-spring-oni


----------



## Barb3234 (Nov 11, 2011)

I cook sea bass in a covered dish/foil container. I put a little olive oil in the base, lay the fillets of fish on top, then sprinkle with soy sauce, chilli sauce, lemon juice and a liberal amount of spring onions, mushrooms, broccoli and mini sweet corncobs. Cover completely and place in the oven (or in my case halogen) and cook for about 25 minutes on 190. Really, really delicious. Don't need rice or anything. You can add ginger or any veggies to ring the changes. My fave dinner.


----------



## vince13 (Nov 11, 2011)

lucy123 said:


> I had sea bream at a thai restaurant the other week and it had a kind of crispy coating on it - it was delicious - if anyone has any ideas how to make that for a special occasion too - it would be good



I think the batter you're describing is tempura batter.  I'm sure there's a recipe for it somewhere (on Delia perhaps ?) but they sell the batter mix for it in Tesco ("other supermarkets are available !") - look for it on the aisle where the Yorkshire pudding batter is stored.  

I hope you enjoy whatever you make with the fish.


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 11, 2011)

Will have to try that Barb !


----------



## trophywench (Nov 11, 2011)

Recipe for tempura batter here

http://www.bbc.co.uk/food/recipes/prawntempura_85883

another one I looked at was much the same but with sugar ...

The BBC one if you used lager is c 65g for the cornflour, c 53g for the plain flour and c 5 (say) for the lager.  So the batter = c 125g for the lot.

Depends how much of it you'd need to coat the fishy.

You can however make a light batter with a spoonful of cornflour and a bit of egg white - this won't wholly encase whatever you stick in it though.

If you just want crispy, gently fry a bit of crushed garlic and grated ginger (both or one of them) then whack the heat up and as soon as you get the haze (but before the smoke!) lob the fish in and sear it, squish it down with your fish slice to keep it flat - don't turn it over till it's as brown as you want it to be, turn it over and repeat.  30 or 40 secs each side.  Only works for fillets though, not thicker steaks.  Do the fillets one at a time because otherwise the fat won't be hot enough to do the other sides.  (unless you have a mega huge frying pan.

PS use oil plus a GOOD knob of butter for the frying as you can heat butter up hotter and the oil stops it burning ......


----------



## lucy123 (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks all for your replies and to Northerner for the bump.

I didn't manage to get back on line but was 'creative' and popped it in a pan with olive oil, some garlic, ginger and lemon grass and served over a small bed of noodles with soy sauce - it was delicious!

I bought the sea bass already filleted so no bones and was absolutely cooked to perfection - I will definitely buy again and try your recipes above - thank you.


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 12, 2011)

cherrypie said:


> I tried this recipe Lucy and it was a hit with everyone.
> 
> Sea Bass with Ginger, Chilli and Spring Onion.
> http://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/3366/sea-bass-with-sizzled-ginger-chilli-and-spring-oni



This one has my vote!

Andy


----------



## lucy123 (Nov 14, 2011)

Andy HB said:


> This one has my vote!
> 
> Andy



Looks lovely -  I will definitely try this one next week.  Would you just have it on its own or with noodles, salad or something else?  I am thinking okay for me calorie wise for dinner, but poor hubby would need a few more calories!


----------



## cherrypie (Nov 14, 2011)

Hi Lucy,

I did it with plain basmati rice and some wilted spinach.


----------



## lucy123 (Nov 25, 2011)

cherrypie said:


> I tried this recipe Lucy and it was a hit with everyone.
> 
> Sea Bass with Ginger, Chilli and Spring Onion.
> http://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/3366/sea-bass-with-sizzled-ginger-chilli-and-spring-oni



MMMMM... I had this for tea last night with a small portion of noodles and wow what a treat - such a treat to the taste buds and quick and easy to make. Thanks Cherrypie - its on my menu again for next week. I love Sea Bass at the moment - especially nice and crispy on the skin side! mmmmm.


----------

